# Moorings in the BVI



## GregT (Dec 7, 2012)

All,

I was curious if anyone could relate their experience if they have sailed in the BVI and done a bareboat charter out of Tortola?   This is something I would like to do (it looks and sounds fantastic, but i would appreciate first hand knowledge).

I'm an intermediate-skill sailor, probably captained a mono-hull approx 50-75 times in my life, but never a big cat.   I'm very comfortable with a normal boat, but curious if there is a challenge moving to the twin-hull.  My preference is to captain it myself if that is not foolish.

I would appreciate any perspective and advice.

Thank you!

Greg


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 7, 2012)

Moorings is best charter company, suggest you hire a captain for first day and he can help you orient yourself to new boat, plus captain will be able to show you some neat spots where 'amateurs' usually don't go

We did this when we took our grnadkids sailing in BVI for the first time.  Captain was excellent and really got the kids to listen to safety rules, get some experience sailing and helped grandparents be more at ease with 3 young boys on the boat


----------



## heathpack (Dec 7, 2012)

FYI, you can charter a monohull from the Moorings.  I assume they have appropriately shallow draft boats for the location.

H


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 8, 2012)

In BVI, Sunsail is also another company that does charters.


----------



## Sullco2 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Best vacation ever*

The wide open Sir Francis Drake Channel allows even intermediate sailors "room for error."  

The Moorings has a very good reputation.

A family member is down there right now on a bareboat charter.  I will debrief him when he returns.

You will be able to choose from very social marina situations to quiet anchorages to throw the hook.

There's nothing like this type of vacation--I have done it several times and want to do it again.


----------



## Janie (Dec 14, 2012)

We did this for 10 days last summer.  All of us were sailors with intermediate degree of experience sailing on the Great Lakes.  Before going on this trip, we took and passed the ASA Bareboat Chart and Coastal Cruising courses.  I don't think that anyone from the charter company asked to see our credentials, however.  

Moorings seems to be the biggest charter company but is also very expensive compared to others.  The benefit with Moorings is that you should get a very new boat.  If you're OK with a slightly older model boat and money is an object, try http://www.bviyachtcharters.com/. We chartered a 46 foot Beneteau monohull from them.  It's a wonderful experience!  The charter companies provide you with lots of information and guidance, however, they do not teach you how to sail.  But it sounds like you have quite a lot of experience already so you should be just fine!

(I can't speak to how different it might be to sail a cat than a monohull.)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 28, 2012)

Moorings is great.
BVI is great.
Great + Great = Fantastic...

We went by a low cost charter once out of Nanny Cay BVI - near disaster - lost mast when forestay broke - plus the pleasure of cockroaches on board - never again.

Try St Vincent/Grenadines as well


----------



## chrisg19 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Moorings...*

I have chartered about a dozen times with the Moorings, mostly in the BVI, for the reason that it has the most to offer and the best facilites for the sailing vacationer. Every year we saw something different and still were able to enjoy old favourites. The best way to see the Virgin Islands is on a boat. The Moorings are the big guys in this business so they are one of the most expensive, but you get what you pay for. Good service, better selection of equipment, well maintained and comfortable sailing vessels. I tried a few of the smaller outfits and always went back to the Moorings. Go for the Executive line or better (newer yachts) the small amount of $ extra is well worth it. Don't use pre provision, the grocery stores in town are cheaper and have a better selection.


----------



## GregT (Jan 20, 2013)

That is great feedback -- thanks all!

Can anyone comment on how difficult it was to sail the catamaran versus a mono-hull?  I would think it would not be a difficult transition, is that correct?

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## tortoladan (Apr 4, 2013)

Greg- Sorry this is late, just saw this message while trying to research using HGVC points with the Moorings (never done this before, as last time I chartered, I wasn't a HGVC owner)

I've sailed many times with The Moorings in the BVI; had a hiatus of 7 years but finally going back this July for what will be charter #15 at least.

Have sailed both monohulls and cats.  Both have their strengths, but you won't have a problem with either I'm sure.  Cats are a dream to live aboard, and twin screws make maneuvering much simpler (but because they're lighter and offer more windage, the wind has a much stronger effect on their motion under power).  They're also quick as lightning across the wind.  Monos sail better upwind (read: point higher) and the sailing experience itself is more exciting.  

Either way, the Moorings has never let me down and the BVI is a great introduction to bareboating.


----------

